
Synthia – A two-player light and sound instrument (2014) - luu
https://www.bhencke.com/blog//2014/11/synthia-2-player-light-and-sound.html
======
lukifer
I wonder if Jaron Lanier has played one of these? :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW1BBbvrEYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW1BBbvrEYA)

------
retonom
video or it doesn't exist

~~~
soylentcola
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO7EjmXDc-s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO7EjmXDc-s)

